# Springs ? ? ?



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey, people would b14 se-r springs fit my b14 gxe ? Just wondering because I got a really good deal on a pair of tein springs for a b14 se-r ?

thanks again,

95sentra


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

yes


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

thanks alot tokenoid.


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

Sorry, about that I was typing fast. *****Teknokid*****


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey, people now that I got that out of the way. I found a good deal on tein springs online. Now all I really want is to drop my car on springs and shocks and have a smooth ride. How can I come about this ? tein springs and kyb g-2 shocks ? any suggestions go ahead and post. I don't want my car to hit a bump and feel like I just left the tranny 2 blocks behind me.I also have read up on the short suspension b14 have. I'm willing to spend some money but nothing crazy. I have this car and planning on getting another. I just want this one to look nice and clean. I have a motor (H22) in my garage for my upcoming car (eghatch)

This are the exact springs: 95-99 Nissan Sentra SE-R

Tein S-Tech Lowering Springs
Part # SKP16-AUB00
Description Drop (F/R) : 2.4"/1.2"
Spring Rate (kgf/mm) : 3.0/5.0


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

I also forgot to mention that I am getting front and rear bars and looking into some sways.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Its gonna be tough to get a good performing ride out of lowering springs. If you do go that way get some KYB AGX struts/shocks. Nothing else will hold up to those springs as well. FWIW, getting the GR2s is a waste. They are almost exactly the same as stock struts/shocks.

Look into the Tein Basic Dampers. They are the lowest priced decent suspension on the market.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

just wanted to let you know that the edit button allows you to edit your posts


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

thats good to know thanks


----------

